# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  How often is the weather forecast wrong?

## Maknatash

The accuracy of the weather forecast depends on its timing. Forecast for 24 hours is made with an accuracy of 90-96%, by 5 days the accuracy drops to 75-80%, and by 15 days - up to 55%. Thus, the forecast of temperature and humidity for a month will not go beyond the average for a similar state of the atmosphere. https://uk.meteorologist.pro this site is never wrong. See for yourself!

----------


## mrbob

Not often but sometimes it gives the wrong forecast. Like about 2 months ago I was watching a new and in this, they say it will rain storm will hit city today so I decided to take off from my buy smm panel company and with for the rain and it not rain that day but after that day I go to the office so I get rain.

----------


## KylieRecket21

It depends sometimes and different factors. I've faced a lot of issues because of wrong weather forecast as I'm totally dependent on solar panels instead of electricity from government. Recently I ordered a tesla powerwall Florida https://ppm.solar/batteries/ system, which pleasantly surprised me. As it's ideal in operation and shows high performance, which made it possible to spend less money on electricity. In our time utilities are not cheap, so it's a very profitable solution for an ordinary person.

----------

